
Ask HN: Whom to approach about selling an app and associated IP? - db_pgh
I have an app (for Android and also for Windows) that performs a relatively niche function, but has nevertheless enjoyed some popularity: the Android app has had over 50 million downloads over ~4 years, and the PC version has had over 100 million downloads over ~6 years. Both continue to have a steady stream of daily downloads today.<p>The problem is that I have additional ideas for new apps&#x2F;products, but the maintenance of this app (and customer support) is taking up my remaining free time.  I could probably delve even deeper into trying to build a real business around it, but I&#x27;d really rather move on to something else.<p>The other problem is that I don&#x27;t live in Silicon Valley and don&#x27;t have a network of contacts and potential business&#x2F;marketing partners at my fingertips, and I myself am a 100% engineer with very few business skills.  To whom can I reach out to get some traction in selling off the app (and the associated brand &#x2F; IP)?<p>I&#x27;ve been contacted numerous times by companies who &quot;buy&quot; (i.e. prey on) apps for the purpose of stuffing them with ads and riding them down to oblivion, but I would rather sell to a company who would make meaningful use of the underlying technology and move it forward even further.  Are there people one could approach who can facilitate pitching the sale of an app to the highest bidder?
======
dangrossman
[https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/),
[https://feinternational.com/](https://feinternational.com/)

------
wesiewesie
Hi,

What’s your app and how does it work?

Thanks in advance

